# Yearling Rearing



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would say that the incident could all be put down to you behaving badly around young horses!

You seem to think that having a horse follow you whilst you run around is good because they are being 'friendly' and you already have a form of 'join up' but, to the young horse you are just a playmate so, for her to rear at you is her continuing to play. she was incorrect in her thinking but not acting maliciously or, to her badly.

Stop treating her as if she were a dog or a play thing. Treat her as a young horse and do not feed her treats or try and play with her or you will be in for a nasty accident. 

You were right in correcting her but you must stop muddling her by wanting to play.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

FoxHunter is right. You cannot be running around and acting like a horse yourself. This will do nothing but bad to you in the future when shes all grown up and 1,000 pounds.

I would start working a bit on ground manners right now and no treats, playing, etc. with her. Shes a horse. She doesn't realize how big she is or that she can easily hurt you with one kick.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

that is something you are going to want to get her to stop doing right away!! That is dangerous, whether she thinks you were playing with her or not you shouldn't let her away with that. Have you done any ground work with her at all?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> I would say that the incident could all be put down to you behaving badly around young horses!
> 
> You seem to think that having a horse follow you whilst you run around is good because they are being 'friendly' and you already have a form of 'join up' but, to the young horse you are just a playmate so, for her to rear at you is her continuing to play. she was incorrect in her thinking but not acting maliciously or, to her badly.
> 
> ...


ITA with Foxhunter on this. She did exactly what you "told" her to do - you initiated the behavior (unintentionally/unthinkingly) - the fact that you then became angry with her is only going to muddle things in her mind as she tries to work out what it is you want of her.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> My horse Breeze is a black quarter horse filly. She is very friendly. Today when I went out to see her, I was running around, she was following me. Then I ran up to the gate and she ran after me. What concerned me though was when she reared. She lashed out at me. I went to grab her, to put the halter on and she reared again.
> 
> Is this something to be concered about or was she just being playful? I did get mad at her though.
> 
> ...



She's not a dog. She's not something to "play" with. When you are around her, she needs to be on her best behavior and you running around and allowing you to chase her is not putting you in a dominant position. 

You set her up for it. Stop playing with her like she's a pet and treat her like a horse.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was not letting her 'chase me' I know better, please quit treating me like I know nothing about horses. I have been doing ground work. I was not running around like some of you may think, I was walking around, letting her follow me I only said running around to let you know I was moving around...


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

You just said in your OP that you were running around and she was following you..To her, following you is actually chasing you (dominat behaviour) and having you in a submissive position.
I also have a feeling you aren't quite as experienced as you seem to think you are, emphasised by the fact that you had to ask if her rearing and striking out with you was okay. A horse does not distinguish between play and time to stop, especially that young unless you tell her by leaving her to only play with other horses and always being serious around you or humans in general.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I am sorry that you did not get the responses you wanted. But, when you "turned your back and ran to the gate" you invited her to play with you like another yearling would do. That is exactly what she did.

Have you seen two yearlings play? They rear, hook their front feet over each other's necks, kick each other and bite each other hard. I have yearling fillies and they seldom have fewer than 5 or more bite marks on their bodies any time I go to their pasture.

You want her to always look up to you as the bossy old mare in the pasture and not one of the playful yearlings. 

And please, never, never turn your back to a young horse and run away. In her mind, you were inviting her to run and chase you.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> I was not letting her 'chase me' I know better, please quit treating me like I know nothing about horses. I have been doing ground work. I was not running around like some of you may think, I was walking around, letting her follow me I only said running around to let you know I was moving around...


Breezy, there is no need to get defensive here. You have received some valuable advice, and people have only gone by what you posted originally.



> Today when I went out to see her, I was running around, she was following me. Then I ran up to the gate and she ran after me. What concerned me though was when she reared. She lashed out at me. I went to grab her, to put the halter on and she reared again.


This behaviour, as others have explained, is typical yearling play behaviour. You have dealt with her as though you are another yearling to play with. 
As cute as it may be, to play with your horse in the paddock, it is very dangerous, even if the horse is not intending to injure you. My own 2 year old still rears and hooks himself over the back of his paddock mates, while biting hard on their necks. I certainly don't want to encourage him to think that he can do the same to me, so since I purchased him as a weanling, he has known that I am nice to be around, but I'm also the boss that he can't play with.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Breezy, we are not here to attack you like a mob of shopaholic women with coupons on Black Friday. We're simply here to help you and warn you what could happen if you let this behavior grow, if you let it.

We just don't want you nor the yearling to get hurt and to miss-communicate with each other.


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree, they arent dogs, you cant play with them like they are pets. They are livestock. Either you are the leader & in control or they are. You'll get hurt you keep playin this game IMHO plus making the horse dangerous to handle for everyone.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Why is it that people ask what is right or what should they do and when more experienced people tell them straight they get very shirty about the replies?

I grow young horses, they all have a very healthy respect for me and when I go out to the fields or into the loose barns with the, they will all come around me without pushing or shoving. They understand the rules and adhere to them mostly. Of course there are times when they try things on but they accept correction which is instant.

I do not run except on very rare occasions and when one of these times occurred when I was in the field with the yearlings and two year old horses a dog came into the field and attacked the sheep. My instant reaction was to run and I belted down the field to stop the stray dog. 
It was natural for the youngsters to follow me and they were either side and behind me thinking it was a game. 
In actual fact on this occasion it actually helped - a woman running followed by a herd of horses and three dogs leading the way was enough to make the dog let go of the ewe and run off. 

In your question you categorically stated that you were running in the field and running back to the gate. Had you been walking then surely you would have stated so.

Either way, you made a mistake and anyone who answered will have also made mistakes. That is how we learn.


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> Why is it that people ask what is right or what should they do and when more experienced people tell them straight they get very shirty about the replies?


 This is way I dont like to respond to these kind of threads, when you dont tell them what they want ot hear they get all shades of upset.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am not getting defensive, Breeze is a very friendly horse and is not pushy or the 'boss' of me. She knows it. Thanks though. I now know what to do.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

If she knew it, she would not rear up and strike at you. She's a horse; you need to treat her like one before you get hurt.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Please get a trainer. A real trainer, not a Parelli trainer, since you already seem to be playing games with the horse.

Your going to get hurt, please get a trainer.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

myhorsesonador said:


> Please get a trainer. A real trainer, not a Parelli trainer, since you already seem to be playing games with the horse.
> 
> Your going to get hurt, please get a trainer.


I am the trainer. I am not going to get a trainer for my horse. I am training her myself. I am also doing Parelli horsemanship along with Clinton Anderson Horsemanship, and some of my own techniques. 

It was one incident and that was all. We are fine now and now I know better.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> I am the trainer. I am not going to get a trainer for my horse. I am training her myself. I am also doing Parelli horsemanship along with Clinton Anderson Horsemanship, and some of my own techniques.
> 
> It was one incident and that was all. We are fine now and now I know better.


Drop the Parelli, don't play games.....you will always lose with an unbroken, bad mannered horse.......
If you want a useful, well mannered, predictable, rideable horse......again drop the Parelli (sorry Parelli folks.....)


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> I am the trainer. I am not going to get a trainer for my horse. I am training her myself. I am also doing Parelli horsemanship along with Clinton Anderson Horsemanship, and some of my own techniques.
> 
> It was one incident and that was all. We are fine now and now I know better.


Really? Cocky much? 

Why did you come to this forum if you don't want help? 
1) I will never touch a Parelli trained horse with a 10 foot poll.
2)your not a trainer 
3)Even trainers have trainers


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, from the sounds of it you are doing a bang up job so far in your "training"


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

She is fine now. That was one incident. One little rear by my mistake. There is not place in you telling me that I am not a trainer or I am not a good trainer. I am 15 years old. I am starting. This has nothing to do with the question I asked.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> She is fine now. That was one incident. One little rear by my mistake. There is not place in you telling me that I am not a trainer or I am not a good trainer. I am 15 years old. I am starting. This has nothing to do with the question I asked.


Maybe you should go look at the thread about "every ones a trainer"

Get a trainer. One that knows what they are doing. That one "incident" could have gotten you hurt or even killed. Horses arn't toys.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/13-year-old-kids-training-horses-143196/#post1753209

Thats the thred I was talking about.


----------



## Skunkworks (Oct 22, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> She is fine now. That was one incident. One little rear by my mistake. There is not place in you telling me that I am not a trainer or I am not a good trainer. *I am 15 years old*. I am starting. This has nothing to do with the question I asked.


At 15, you are NOT a trainer. It is fine that you are training your first foal, but you do not have the experience, blood, sweat, and tears dealing with horses to call yourself a trainer. You need to have an actual, experienced, trainer that you can go to with questions. And no, books and videos do not count.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

That incident get me or the horse hurt. I have trained horses before. Good horses. This is beyond the point of the question I first asked. When my horse is broke, and well trained... by me, I will let you know. It is none of your concern whether or not I train my own horse. You don't see me getting into your business and I am not 13. I am 15 with a life experience with horses and foals.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> That incident get me or the horse hurt. I have trained horses before. Good horses. This is beyond the point of the question I first asked. When my horse is broke, and well trained... by me, I will let you know. It is none of your concern whether or not I train my own horse. You don't see me getting into your business and I am not 13. I am 15 with a life experience with horses and foals.


Read the thread it's not just about 13 y/o's You are not above a trainer, you still need one before some one gets hurt.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Skunkworks said:


> At 15, you are NOT a trainer. It is fine that you are training your first foal, but you do not have the experience, blood, sweat, and tears dealing with horses to call yourself a trainer. You need to have an actual, experienced, trainer that you can go to with questions. And no, books and videos do not count.


I am not calling myself a REAL horse trainer. I just train horses. I do have experience and No i do not get all my information from books and videos. I get advice and help from real trainers, and breeders.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> I am not calling myself a REAL horse trainer. I just train horses.


Oh so your not a trainer, your just a trainer. that makes so much since.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Then you have a trainer do not put yourself above help you are ONLY 15 i am 17 almost 18 and been around horses since i was 2 and i would never try and train by myself. You do not have the experience to do it yourself wether you think you do or not. Yea it can turn out alright but by this one incident i definitely suggest you have a trainer on call.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

One more thing, its my life. I can do what I wish. This has nothing to do with the question I was originally asking, so why dont we all just drop it.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Breezy, good on you for having ambitions. 
The problem with being a teenager though, is that you feel invincible, and as though you can do no wrong. Wait till you hit about 20-22, I assure you that you'll come down hard when you start to realise how much you don't actually know. 
I certainly got a shock when I came out of that teenage "I can train all horses" phase!!! 

There is nothing wrong with seeking advice from someone with more experience. All of the top riders and trainers (unless your PP who is of course, holier than all others.... sarcasm) have people on the ground to help them. You can NEVER know everything, and the people that think they do are the ones that get hurt.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

FINALLY someone who is not rude about things. Thanks KayTy


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> FINALLY someone who is not rude about things. Thanks KayTy


No one is being rude, we are just telling you what we see.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, I know, but in a rude way, to me... The way you are saying things are rude...


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> Yes, I know, but in a rude way, to me... The way you are saying things are rude...


It's over a computer, you can't read emotion off of text unless it is swimming in emoticons.

Notice how earlier people said you were defencive, but you said you wern't? It's the same thing.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I was not rude but being blunt. Yes it is possible for you to do it on your own however it is not a good idea as you can not see everything, having a trainer is not a bad thing. They are another set of eyes that can see what you might miss and give you pointers on what to do. *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Breezy, you gotta chill out. Some people here are giving you some really good advice. I know it might sound a bit harsh and abrupt at times, and yes we have all been in situations where our......perhaps, pride??, has been hurt and we have had to admit that we didn’t know what we were doing; so don’t get too hard on Foxhunter and Cherie et al, they are giving you the benefit of their experience, something you, as a 15 year old, simply cannot have. That’s not to say you don’t have some experience, rather that there is a difference between the experience of a 15 year old, and that of a 50 to 60 year old (I hope I’m not offending anyone here ladies). It can be a bitter pill to swallow, but it is well worth it, some of the advice you got there is good stuff, it would be foolish to throw it away out of pride.


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

You put it out there on a pubic forum. You ask for the input, now your not liking the info put forth. Yep, your 15 & your comments prove that, you wont listen to good advise at this point.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

she did ask a question and some of the comments did come across as abrupt even to me.....she asked for help so at least lighten up abit and give some advise.....


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just a personal note here....

I've trained all the horses we've ever owned. I learned how to ride by training horses - my dad only bought 18-mo olds that weren't broke, so guess who got to be the first to ride any of them because an 18-mo old horse can't carry a full grown man? In fact, by age 13, I was getting paid to give lessons and start horses for other people. I am very confident in my riding and training skills.

BUT...

I'm constantly seeking advice from my fellow horse friends, have my own trainer who works with me on my own horses to have a second opinion and different background to give me feedback, and come to horse forum regularly to get even more advice and opinions. Why? Because I do not know everything there is to know about horses - and, if anyone trying to give you advice claims that they do, run away and don't look back.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> I would say that the incident could all be put down to you behaving badly around young horses!
> 
> You seem to think that having a horse follow you whilst you run around is good because they are being 'friendly' and you already have a form of 'join up' but, to the young horse you are just a playmate so, for her to rear at you is her continuing to play. she was incorrect in her thinking but not acting maliciously or, to her badly.
> 
> ...


So, what is rude about my initial comment? 
Had I been rude I would have written:-

_You are an idiot who has no idea about a horse's interaction with another. You should learn a lot more before you own a well broke horse rather than a youngster!_

That I would consider as being rude and unhelpful. Or perhaps I should have written:-

_What a naughty filly to do such a bad thing as to rear up at you when you were just playing with her. You did the right thing in chasing her away. _

Sorry my dear but life is not all sugar coated and I stand by what I said is not being rude. it is truthful and as the saying goes 'The truth can hurt'
You do not like it because you have been shown to be lacking in understanding of how horses play and react to each other and, should they do this when invited by a human, shocked you. 
As said, at 15 you think you know, I can assure you that in my 60's I know that I am still learning.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Breezy don't get offended at what they say it not malicious. Perfect strangers who don't even know you are concerned for your safety and well being so yeah it may come off sounding harsh. The truth is harsh and when it comes to safety it's best to be blunt with you and give you sound advice instead of sugar coating it. This is a forum we can't talk to you in person so perhaps the feelings aren't being conveyed but the genuine concern is there perhaps you should read the comments with that in mind maybe then it won't upset you so. Anyways I can relate to you ten years ago I was 15 too . I started to learn how to train horses at age 13 I was lucky to have very experienced horsemen/horsewomen to learn from if I was unsure. I've trained every horse I've owned and I've learned so much over the years. I'lll just say this right now you probably have great foundations to build off of but in the scheme of it all, due to your age, you don't know jack you still have LOTS to learn. And trust me the experienced people on this forum who are 10, 20, 30, 40 etc years older than me would probably say Noelle (me) your 25, you know a lot but you still have LOTS to learn you don't know jack lol. So therefore take in the blunt truth and use it as a tool to make yourself a better person and trainer. Even I, who is ten years older than you, ask questions on here when I'm unsure about what to do. And I personally love it when people are blunt with me here because it sparks ideas on how I should proceed. There is such a varied training techniques people can share here with all levels of experience. And I may not train the same way the advice givers do but often times I can take what they tell me and mold it to the way I train. You found out you were wrong in what you did today but that's good cause you learned something valuable from it. I know when your young you don't think about all the ways accidents and injuries that can happen to you. So take it from someone who has herniated discs in there neck from an accident and is in 24/7 constant discomfort and pain. An accident can happen to you at anytime and sometimes it's not something you can heal up from. I can't tell you how many times in my 15 years of riding horses I've been bucked off, kicked, stepped and so on messing with young unmannered horses. Horses are dangerous plain and simple, who's to say if the next time your yearling rears up she doesn't accidentally strike you in the head? I had a horse kick me directly in the hip and he wasn't aiming for me he was aiming for the mare following me. It happens that quick. That's the worst I've ever been kicked I'm lucky it didn't break my hip. So to some up everything please be careful. I think it's great your learning how to train horses. Training horses is a CONSTANT learning experience there's a lot of good and bad horse advice out there to learn from. Your lucky that you had the horse forum to ask this, the Internet is so different compare to the time I was your age. AOL dial up thats the internet I grew up with lol. I wish I had this amazing resource of learning a lot sooner. Please take this message to you as Politely Blunt . Good luck to you and your young horse you'll learn so much from training a young horse.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

You know girl, I can relate to you on a level. I got my mare when I was 13, she was 3. BARELY halter broke, she knew nothing really. I sent her to a trainer for 60 days to start her when she was 4. In those 60 days, I did 80% of the training with the trainer standing there with me directing me. So I got to start my own horse, but with help from someone who really knew what they were doing. I spent years riding, and my mare and I were far from talented. It wasn't until I started asking for help that my mare and I really started to succeed. I struggled a lot of years on training her myself. Sure we did it, but it came with frustration, close calls, mess ups, re training and more tears then I can count!!! I will never stop asking for help and bouncing ideas off of others. Experience is something that takes a lot of time to gain, and it's beyond worth it's weight in gold. You will never know everything about horses, that's one of the best things about them. There is ALWAYS more to learn. So don't worry about ppl here being blunt and honest. It was for your safety, and the most important thing is that you learn something from your mistakes, and DON'T repeat them!! I'm sure if I had posted things I did at your age, it would've been a feeding frenzy. But back then, I didn't have resources like this to ask questions on. So go get some help, because (take it from me) it's a lot easier to ask questions and get directions then to screw your horse up, or get either of you seriously hurt. Good luck girl. No more playing with your horse!!! Not at this age especially!!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Hi 
Welcome to the forum. Sometimes people here say things that are good advice, make sense but due to the media (internet) can come off a bit rude. I find it helpful to sometimes take the emotion out of the equation. I know thats hard because we all love our horse and don't want to hear anything bad about them. 

My advice, and I admit that none of the yearlings I broke ever reared at me so I might be showing my own lack of training, is to stop the chasing game. I think you are playing with fire. I know you are probably intending it to be a variation of join up or whatever term they use now to refer to join up. You are saying join up and your horse is saying game. Its true that yearlings at play rear up and hook their legs around each other. Its also true that some foals/weanlings will try this with people and you need to set rules. There are other ways to accomplish join up. I would start perhaps on training this yearling to lunge or lead perfectly. When/if she rears at you again back her up quickly or make her turn small circles. 

I know you consider this behavior a bad thing and thats true and the first step. I think its just the manifestation of a behavior that may have been under the radar. Find and fix the training hole that has lead to this behavior. No horse is perfect and at a yearling will have and need some polish. Never assume your horse is perfect as no horse is.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

OP - you are a tenacious young lady, and there is nothing wrong with that....in fact, it can very much work to your favor. You have some very good goals in your desire to work with this (and other) horse and bring her along to be the partner you are looking for. There is a lot of promise in you - and in your horse. The both of you just need a little guidance in order to fulfill that promise. As an aspiring trainer your best bet is to find a trainer in your area who works on the same training principals you wish to pursue and study under them, be a sponge, soak up every little thing you can.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> She is fine now. That was one incident. One little rear by my mistake. There is not place in you telling me that I am not a trainer or I am not a good trainer. *I am 15 years old*. I am starting. This has nothing to do with the question I asked.


The difference between a real trainer and a fifteen year old is that a trainer has been training difficult horses for 15 or more years and have experience with different situations and different horses. I doubt a 15 year old has that experience.

Also even though you say it was that 'once instant' that 'one instant' can turn into a life long problem. 
Example a rider is having trouble with their horse, they squeeze but instead of going forward that horse rears. Instead of proper discipline the rider just gets off. 
So what do you think the horse learned? Next time when the rider jumps on and squeezes the horse rears, and that is what he/she learned what happens when you
squeeze. I've seen it before, and the solution ended when the horse reared up and over, smashed the rider (breaking a couple of ribs, and a leg), and the horse who
you couldn't get on because it would rear.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Whoa. Breezy came to HF asking for help. Some offered help and some seemed to jump on her with both feet. She now sees her mistake with the yearling. Let's hope she doesn't feel she made a mistake approaching the forum. She will make many more more mistakes but lets be kind and leave the door open so she will return should something else arise. And rather than criticize, why not offer a way that may help fix it?


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

While I completely agree with not playing with her in a rough-housing sort of way. But I feel everyone's suggestions are really boring! 
Sure you need to teach the horse manners, respect, personal space and all the required skills that come with being a horse. Teach him to lead at a respectful distance, yield his front/hind end, side step and back up all off quiet, gentle cues. This takes a great deal of work to achieve. But often it's not very fun. 
I enjoy 'playing' with my horses too, they are here for us to enjoy after all right?
But I like to stick to games that are fun but safe. You can teach him to touch targets, follow targets, tell the difference between colors, hide and seek, play with a ball, smile, bow, give kisses anything in the world! All of these are fun 'games' you can do with your horse that can lead to more fun, my too-small-to-ride pony I've been teaching to do unmounted at-liberty agility! Like dog agility, but with ponies  He also plays fetch with my fiance and goes for walks. We have tons of fun! 
There are lots of ways to enjoy playing with a horse outside of rough-housing. If your interested in learning to do any of them I'll PM you as I don't want to take this thread too far off course


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Whoa. Breezy came to HF asking for help. Some offered help and some seemed to jump on her with both feet. She now sees her mistake with the yearling. Let's hope she doesn't feel she made a mistake approaching the forum. She will make many more more mistakes but lets be kind and leave the door open so she will return should something else arise. And rather than criticize, why not offer a way that may help fix it?


Thank you. I was going to leave the forum and not return because of some of the people on here. I made my choice to stay. Yes, some of you were nice but some of you were not so nice. Thank you.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Breezy2011 said:


> Thank you. I was going to leave the forum and not return because of some of the people on here. I made my choice to stay. Yes, some of you were nice but some of you were not so nice. Thank you.


Breezy I do agree with you in some ways people did get a lil agumentative and rude with you. But the majority of everything I read was helpful but blunt advice geared toward your safety. I hope that your further experiences on the forum go better for you. So much knowledge and information at your fingertips for you to make use of. When people get rude the best course of action is just to ignore it, take the high road and listen to the good advice. Everyone's entitled to thier own opinion many people were merely replying to the wording you posted so its easy to get the wrong impression. It's not like us other forum members haven't ever disagreed with each other. So many people with differnet ways of learning it's bound to happen.  It's how you handle it that's important. I hope you won't become afraid to ask questions here. I've learned so much here and you can too. Good luck with breezy learn some fun and safe games you can play with her. I'm sure there are many members who can suggest some to you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Part of growing up is being able to go to others for advise and using it to your advantage. You're not always going to hear what you want, but that doesn't mean its any less valuable. We are all different people here with one thing in common, horses. The more experienced horsemen on this forum can't stress saftey enough. That's only because when someone like yourself comes on with a concern we can see it leading to a dangerous situation and no one here wants to see anyone get hurt. Therefore, we (collectively) suggest getting someone more experienced to help and to learn from. You can't learn everything from reading a book; sometimes you need someone there to coach you in the moment. I understand that this was a "one time thing" but if not addressed that one time thing can result in a disrepectful horse.


----------

